# Pudsey Greenside tunnel, Leeds, May 2015



## Black (May 25, 2015)

The tunnel is 618 yards long, twin bore
The west portal lies in a cutting, this is sealed with palisade.
The arch roof is made of bricks,
while the walls are made of stone.
Theres 1 air shaft 1/3 of the way from west portal and 2/3 of the way from east portal, this been capped with concrete.
refuges were on both sides of the tunnel, made of bricks.
The east portal lies in a steep cutting with a retaining wall on the left side, this is sealed with palisade
this is due too be filled in with debris too street level but nothing has happened yet due too opposition.
opened in 1877 and closed in 1964.

west portal












single air shaft (capped)



one of many refuges











east portal



2 and 13 chains ( 1 chain is 66 feet or 22 yards)


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

Nice one, thanks for sharing


----------



## KM Punk (May 28, 2015)

Love it, cheers for sharing


----------

